# läjä / kasa



## Gavril

_Kuljeskellessani metsässä näin __läjän / kasan vastakaadettuja puurunkoja._ 
_
Tietokoneohjelma koostuu __monista läjista / kasoista pienemmistä ohjeista._ 
_
Jyvät laskivat __kourun alas __ varaston permannolle __isoksi __läjäksi / kasaksi._
_
Minä olenpa laiska?? Sinähän kun et ole kuin __saamaton läjä / kasa luuta ja lihaa!!_

(valmistusohje 
_Sitten on laitettava pieni läjä / kasa sokeria vehnäjauheeseen._

_Minulla on __läjä / kasa vaatteita komeroissani, jonka suurimpaan osaan en luultavasti koskaan pukeudu.

Minulla on __läjä / kasa tehtävää tänään! Pahoittelen, että varmasti en pääse juhliisi._


Answers in English or Finnish, whichever you prefer.

Kiitos ja hauskaa viikonloppua


----------



## JukkaT

According to Kielitoimiston sanakirja "läjä" is "(matalahko) kasa" so they are more or less synonymous. But "läjä" is definitely colloquial and if I had to visualize "läjä", it would be disorganized pile ("kasa" could be both organized and disorganized pile).

Here are my suggestions:


Gavril said:


> _Kuljeskellessani metsässä näin __läjän / kasan vastakaadettuja puunrunkoja._ (Both are fine. To me "läjä" would mean disorganized pile)
> 
> _Tietokoneohjelma koostuu __monista läjista / kasoista pienemmistä ohjeista._  (I don't understand this sentence.)
> 
> _Jyvät laskivat valuivat kourua pitkin alas varaston permannolle lattialle isoksi läjäksi / kasaksi. _(Both are fine, but I would use "kasaksi". "Laskea" implies that there is active doing and since grain can't do nothing "valua" is better verb here. I think "permanto" is used nowadays only in gymnastics)
> 
> _Minä olenpa laiska?? Sinähän kun et ole kuin saamaton läjä / kasa luuta ja lihaa!! _(I've heard this expression only as "kasa luuta ja lihaa" maybe it work as well with "läjä". "Olenpa minä laiska" doesn't work as a question.)
> 
> (valmistusohje
> _Sitten on laitettava pieni läjä / kasa sokeria vehnäjauhoon. _(Both are gramatically correct, but they aren't specific enough to be in a recipe)
> 
> _Minulla on läjä / kasa vaatteita komeroissani, jonka suurimpaan osaan en luultavasti koskaan pukeudu. _(Both are ok. ..., joista suurinta osaa en luutavasti käytä koskaan.)
> 
> _Minulla on läjä / kasa tehtäviä tänään! Pahoittelen, että varmasti en pääse juhliisi. _("kasa" is better. I would say the whole sentence like this "Minulla on iso kasa tehtäviä tänään! Pahoittelen, etten varmastikaan pääse juhliisi." The word "iso" emphasizes more the amount of your tasks. "-kaan" ending in "varmasti" makes the sentence more "polite" giving a impression that there is a chance that you go to the party.)
> 
> 
> Answers in English or Finnish, whichever you prefer.
> 
> Kiitos ja hauskaa viikonloppua


----------



## Gavril

> _Tietokoneohjelma koostuu __monista läjista / kasoista pienemmistä ohjeista._ (I don't understand this sentence.)


"A computer program consists of many heaps of smaller instructions / routines."



> _Minä olenpa laiska?? Sinähän kun et ole kuin saamaton läjä / kasa luuta ja lihaa!! _(I've  heard this expression only as "kasa luuta ja lihaa" maybe it work as  well with "läjä". "Olenpa minä laiska" doesn't work as a question.)


What would you recommend instead of "Olenpa minä laiska"? What I meant to say was, "You're calling *me* lazy??"



> (valmistusohje)
> _Sitten on laitettava pieni läjä / kasa sokeria vehnäjauhoon. _(Both are gramatically correct, but they aren't specific enough to be in a recipe)


In English, recipes sometimes call for a "heaping spoonful" of a given ingredient. I'm not sure how "heaping spoonful" is normally translated in Finnish -- would _läjääntynyt _/_ kasaantunut lusikallinen_ work? 



> _Minulla on läjä / kasa vaatteita komeroissani, jonka suurimpaan osaan en luultavasti koskaan pukeudu. _(Both are ok. ..., joista suurinta osaa en luutavasti käytä koskaan.)


By using _komeroissani_, I meant to imply that the clothes are not literally in a heap --  does that make a difference to whether _läjä _or _kasa _is acceptable in this sentence?


----------



## JukkaT

> "A computer program consists of many heaps of smaller instructions / routines."


I don't think we use "kasa" in here, but maybe it's better to wait comments from somebody who knows something about computers.



> What would you recommend instead of "Olenpa minä laiska"? What I meant to say was, "You're calling *me* lazy??"


Kutsutko/Sanotko minua laiskaksi? Ai, minä olen laiska? Olenko minä muka laiska?



> In English, recipes sometimes call for a "heaping spoonful" of a given ingredient. I'm not sure how "heaping spoonful" is normally translated in Finnish -- would _läjääntynyt _/_ kasaantunut lusikallinen_ work?


I think the correct expression is "kukkurallinen lusikallinen".



> By using _komeroissani_, I meant to imply that the clothes are not literally in a heap -- does that make a difference to whether _läjä _or _kasa _is acceptable in this sentence?


No it doesn't. By the way, I would use plural "kasoittain/läjittäin"


----------



## DrWatson

JukkaT said:


> I don't think we use "kasa" in here, but maybe it's better to wait comments from somebody who knows something about computers.


Heap in computing is _keko _(gen. _keon_)_._


----------



## JukkaT

DrWatson said:


> Heap in computing is _keko _(gen. _keon_)_._


So the whole sentence would be "Tietokoneohjelma koostuu monista keoista pienempiä ohjeita"?
Is "ohje" correct word here?


----------



## hui

> "A computer program consists of many heaps of smaller instructions / routines."


If the heap above means the data structure, then the term is _keko. _Otherwise, _kasa _is OK. Although _lista _would better describe what actually happens in a "normal" program.

_ Tietokoneohjelma koostuu monista pienemmistä kasoista (toiminta)ohjeita.

_


----------



## 880320

hui said:


> If the heap above means the data structure, then the term is _keko. _Otherwise, _kasa _is OK. Although _lista _would better describe what actually happens in a "normal" program.
> 
> _ Tietokoneohjelma koostuu monista pienemmistä kasoista (toiminta)ohjeita.
> 
> _


"instruction" -- "käsky"
"routine/procedure/function" -- "rutiini/proseduuri/funktio"

1. "Tietokoneohjelma koostuu monista pienemmistä käskyistä/rutiineista." -- "A computer program consists of many smaller instructions/routines."
2. "Tietokoneohjelma koostuu (pääohjelman lisäksi) useista proseduureista ja funktioista, jotka (puolestaan) sisältävät lukuisia (yksinkertaisia) käskyjä." -- "A computer program consists (besides the main program) of many procedures and functions, which (in turn) contain a number of (simple) instructions."


----------



## Gavril

880320 said:


> "instruction" -- "käsky"



Doesn't _käsky _more literally mean "command"? In English, the word _command _is often used in a computer context -- e.g., _This program doesn't accept the 'enter' command. _Then again, it's possible that we use _instruction _rather than _command _when talking about the actual code of a program. (I wouldn't know because I'm not very familiar with programming terminology.)



> "routine/procedure/function" -- "rutiini/proseduuri/funktio"



Vain sivistyssanoja?
How about _menettely _in place of _proseduuri_? I've also heard of _kuvaus _as an alternative to _funktio_ in the context of mathematics.


----------



## 880320

Gavril said:


> Doesn't _käsky _more literally mean "command"? In English, the word _command _is often used in a computer context -- e.g., _This program doesn't accept the 'enter' command. _Then again, it's possible that we use _instruction _rather than _command _when talking about the actual code of a program. (I wouldn't know because I'm not very familiar with programming terminology.)


Yes, "käsky" usually means "command".
In addition to "käsky," the word "komento" is sometimes used to mean a program instruction. "Komento" in computer terminology can also mean a command as one would type at a command prompt, or a keyboard command such as a key combination or a single keypress.



> Vain sivistyssanoja?
> How about _menettely _in place of _proseduuri_? I've also heard of _kuvaus _as an alternative to _funktio_ in the context of mathematics.


In procedural programming, the words "proseduuri," "funktio" and "rutiini" are in my experience fairly common. In object-oriented programming, the words "metodi" and "jäsenfunktio" appear to be used as well. In spite of the differences between procedural and object-oriented programming, all of these words mean subprograms (routines) of some kind. I haven't seen the words "menettely" and "kuvaus" used to mean a subprogram. There is also the word "aliohjelma" which means virtually any subprogram in general.


----------

